# Hardwire Ipod Install in Non-Nav - It Works!



## tinlv (Nov 4, 2003)

*Hardwire Apple Ipod Install for Non-Nav - Blitzsafe, Belkin, Arkon, Radio Shack*

I just got my Ipod hardwired to my stock non-nav head unit. Following are the parts and some photos. I purchased all of the parts myself and then went to my local Circuit City, whose staff is much more capable than I am on installation. (Someone tell me if there are too many photos and I should slim down the post.)
*Parts:* 
Radio Shack Ground Loop Isolator $14.99 Catalog #: 270-054








Radio Shack 12VDC Car Power Adapter Outlet $5.99 Catalog #: 270-1556 








Blitzsafe VW/AUX DMX V.5 (Suggest buying directly from Chris at Enfig. Price is better than direct from Blitzsafe.)








Arkon CM38 flexible steel mount plus mini gripmatic euro cradle. Special bundle price $24.95 Contact Arkon direct - Benjamin Arana Email: [email protected] Tel: 626-254-9005 http://www.arkon.com/pedestals.html
(See photos below)
Belkin Auto Kit for iPod w/ Dock Connector Part # F8V7058-APL. I got a really good price ($19.87) by going through Amazon.com. They have a selection for "In store pickup". It turns out they do this through the local Circuit City. (Don't know if this will work for all geographic areas?) What costs $39.95 when you walk in is currently only $19.87 with online order. The little satisfactions in life!








Apple 3g Ipod
*Comments:* 
I chose the Arkon mount in the cigarette lighter outlet because I think I want something that I can remove easily and leave no trace of the mount or Ipod. I will see how this works. I think it looks pretty good (except for the dangling Belkin wire, which is hard to avoid). The Ipod fits perfectly in the cradle.
The Blitzsafe interface connects to the Ground Loop Isolator (GLI). The GLI wires run under the wood surface of the center console. The GLI has male RCA's at each end, and the GLI kit includes a Y-adapter with two females RCA's to a single 1/8" stereo plug. A small hole was drilled in the center console storage box for the 1/8" plug and the extra 12 volt power outlet wires. The extra 12 volt power outlet wires are tapped into the cigarette lighter outlet in the center console. The extra 12 volt power outlet is attached to the corner of the center console store box. The 1/8" plug goes into the Belkin unit which then connects to the Ipod via the docking port for audio and power.
The way it is set up I could put in a different MP3 player by using the 1/8 plug. I could also replace the Belkin unit easily if necessary (without having to take out the head unit).
One thing that I didn't have done (and should have) was to connect the extra 12 volt power to the radio via a relay the way Chris and Uriah did so that the Belkin would shut off when the radio is shut off. As it is now, the Belkin is always on.
Thanks to all those who have posted details about their Ipod installs. This is a great resource for sharing info. Thanks also to Phil Mendoza of Findlay VW who was nice enough to pull the head unit to check out the pin configuration and harness.
*Photos:* 
Ipod in Arkon Cradle








Ipod in Arkon Cradle








Read Out on Head Unit








Pin Configuration on Back of Head Unit








Harness Wiring








Belkin and New 12 Volt Outlet in Center Console








Arkon Cradle and Flex Mount








Arkon Cradle and Flex Mount








Stowed in Center Console








Stowed in Center Console and Closed Up











_Modified by tinlv at 6:57 AM 11-23-2003_


----------



## pvjq (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Hardwire Ipod Install in Non-Nav - It Works! (tinlv)*

tinlv,
Your post is blank! How did you do it....I want to try it too!


----------



## eclou (Feb 22, 2001)

I hope it works better than your post


----------



## tinlv (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (eclou)*

Just trying to be helpful


----------



## eclou (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (tinlv)*

Very, very nice!!! I wonder if you could modify the cradle to draw power from the 12V plug as well, to eliminate the iPod power cord from the console? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (tinlv)*

the post is working for me ...
Great post, I'll bookmark it for when I get my T-reg. Thanks tinlv!


----------



## pvjq (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (tinlv)*

tinlv
I notice that the radio is reading the Ipod as a 6 cd changer. I have a question. Do the radio controls work to switch tracks on the Ipod? I ask because I notice that Blitsafe makes an adapter that would allow connection at the cd changer port in the back which should make the wiring job easyer for a novice like me since there are power outlets in the rear anyway. If the radio controls work to switch tracks on the Ipod then I could avoid screwing with the console up front.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Hardwire Ipod Install for Non-Nav - It Works! (tinlv)*

The non-nav head unit connector looks very much like nav head unit connector. In fact, it makes me wonder whether there isn't some type of an audio input on the non-nav radio. 
Can you tell me where you plugged the Blitzsafe into in the harness in the second photo below? The open slot next to the blue plug, or did you remove the blue plug and insert the white Blitzsafe plug? 
I would very much like to get my hands on a non-nav Touareg and test a threoy I have about this radio. 
Also, did you try the iPod without the Ground Loop Isolator? If so, was there noise?
*PS: Was there a diagram for the plug printed on a label on the back of the radio? And did you take a photo of that label if it was there? * 


_Quote, originally posted by *tinlv* »_
Pin Configuration on Back of Head Unit








Harness Wiring









 


_Modified by spockcat at 8:44 PM 11-22-2003_


----------



## tinlv (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Hardwire Ipod Install for Non-Nav - It Works! (spockcat)*

I removed the blue plug and inserted the Blitzsafe plug. The open slot next to the blue plug is labeled "Phone" on a sticker on the side of the head unit.
I did not try it without the Ground Loop Isolator (GLI). Most of the posts that I have read on ipodlounge and vwvortex incorporated the GLI.
When I took all of the parts to Circuit City, they suggested just to put it in to be on the safe side.
It is interesting that there was some noise or distortion when the volume on the Belkin was turned up. I turned it down and just control volume through the head unit and it sounds very nice.


----------



## tinlv (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (pvjq)*

Unfortunately the radio controls do not switch tracks on the ipod. I control the ipod using its controls.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Hardwire Ipod Install for Non-Nav - It Works! (tinlv)*

Was there a diagram for the plug printed on a label on the back of the radio? And did you take a photo of that label if it was there?
Aside from just having one wire go to the iPod rather than one for charging and one for the audio, is there any other advantage to using the Belkin adapter? 
If you wired the Belkin so it would shut off with the car, would the iPod also shut off or would it just stop charging?


----------



## tinlv (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Hardwire Ipod Install for Non-Nav - It Works! (spockcat)*

There was a diagram but my photo didn't come out and the unit is back in the dash now. Removal is easiest with a 4-headed tool that my VW dealer has so I won't be pulling it out soon. If I come across another diagram I will post it.
I think the single wire is the main advantage of the Belkin. I like the look of just one wire on the bottom vs. two wires like the Dension ice-link. I also read somewhere that the audio through the docking port is better than the headphone audio. I don't know if that is accurate or not.
I don't know if just the Belkin would shut off or if the ipod would also. That's a good question. I was assuming the ipod would shut off. Chris or Uriah might know the answer to that?


_Modified by tinlv at 6:54 AM 11-23-2003_


----------



## Voorherf (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Hardwire Ipod Install for Non-Nav - It Works! (tinlv)*

How did you get at the wires for the center console power outlet? Can you lift the wood surface of the center console?
Thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Hardwire Ipod Install for Non-Nav - It Works! (Voorherf)*

Wood surfaces are actaully bonded onto metal plates which are clipped on. You have to start by taking out the inside of the big center console compartment.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Hardwire Ipod Install for Non-Nav - It Works! (spockcat)*

Nice write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Hardwire Ipod Install for Non-Nav - It Works! (Enfig Motorsport)*

Wow.. Nice job!!!








Touareg and iPod... it does a body GOOD!
Anyhow, if you shut down the Belkin, the iPod goes to Pause. If iPod is in Pause for over 10-20 seconds, it shuts down. As soon as you turn on the Belkin, the iPod fires up too (without spinning the HD) and waits on pause.
I wanted to know - how's that cigarette mount? Is it stable? Is there a shorter version?
I'm still looking for a solution to mount both the cellphone and the iPod and never thought of that direction.
Thanks


----------



## tinlv (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Hardwire Ipod Install for Non-Nav - It Works! (Uriah)*

I like the sound of your power wiring. I will look to change mine like that in the future.
The cigarette mount is stable. Funny, I had the same question about a shorter version. Arkon doesn't sell one. I tried to take it apart to cut it but the flexible metal rod under the black sheathing is permanently attached at both ends. I asked them if I could buy the parts unassembled (so I could cut the metal rod and sheathing myself) but they aren't set up to do that.
I think Arkon had some dual cradles on a single pedestal with other types of pedestals. It may be worth checking out their website http://www.arkon.com. 
I'll be curious to see what other mounting options you come up with.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Also, you said you thought that sound is better if you use the sound input fromt he Belkin - thats just line out sound. Unamplified.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Hardwire Apple Ipod Install for Non-Nav - Blitzsafe, Belkin, Arkon, Radio Shack (tinlv)*

gr8 job, will duplicate shortly, let me know of youd do anything different in retrospect


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Hardwire Ipod Install in Non-Nav - It Works! (pvjq)*

WHats the role of the radio shack part...and then does your audio and power come through your apples lower connection????


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_Also, you said you thought that sound is better if you use the sound input fromt he Belkin - thats just line out sound. Unamplified.

I have the same belkin unit.... and had the same problem when I ran the output through a cassette adapter into my radio (obviously another car) - I got distortion unless I turned down the vol. control on the belkin. If this is the case, are you sure that it is "line out" and not amplified?








Very nice post of the installation, I will definitely install mine the same way. I had not thought of placing power in the glove box and installing it there.


----------



## Voorherf (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Hardwire Ipod Install for Non-Nav - It Works! (spockcat)*

Spockcat; could you be a little more specific on how to lift the center console to get at the power source wiring? I am scared to pull hard on something without knowing what I'm doing.
Thanks.


----------



## tinlv (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Hardwire Ipod Install in Non-Nav - It Works! (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_WHats the role of the radio shack part...and then does your audio and power come through your apples lower connection????

The Radio Shack Ground Loop Isolator does something to remove noise that can occur in the system. I'm not sure of the technical details, I just noticed that a lot of other ipod install posts have mentioned this part. Coincidentally, its wiring is just the right length to get to the center console storage bin so no additional extension wires are needed.
The audio and power both come through the lower (docking) port of the ipod. This is a benefit of the Belkin part.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Hardwire Ipod Install for Non-Nav - It Works! (Voorherf)*

The farthest I've gone in the center console is to remove the container, remove the first piece of wood trim and replace the cupholder. I did also have to lift the next piece of wood at bit and as I said, these are held on by metal clips. You have to pull a bit and be sure not to lose the clips.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (styx)*

Sorry if I was misleading. The input to the Belkin is through the line out. The output from the Belkin is amplified.
Rumor-mill is that someone is going to figure out how to bypass the mini-amp in there.


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

I'm using a similar setup except I selected the SIK power/audio adapter instead of the Belkin as the SIK audio output is unamplified (direct connect) and therefore does not have an additional gain stage to color the sound. BTW I ran some experiments on MP3 vs WMA vs raw wave files to determine if I could detect audible differences in quality in the car. MP3 @ 264kbs/sec starts to sound pretty good. Below 192 its very noticeably degraded. WMA is about the same. I have not tried AAC yet but I will. The Wave files sound just as good as the CD direct (as expected). Bottom line I'm encoding using MP3 (lame encoder) at 264.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (doug goldberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doug goldberg* »_I'm using a similar setup except I selected the SIK power/audio adapter instead of the Belkin as the SIK audio output is unamplified (direct connect) and therefore does not have an additional gain stage to color the sound.

The SIK wasnt available (or I didnt know about it at the time). I'd consider replacing the Belkin since I dont like its cheapo amplification. It really annoys me, in fact. Problem is that the way the SIK is wired it requires two wires to come out of the iPod connector. Which means I need to extend my Audio wire and to have more clutter in plain sight.
Perhaps if yet another vendor came up with one that wasnt amplified and was wired the same way as the Belkin.
Actually [email protected] talked to me about bypassing the amp and just re-wiring the Belkin. We never went ahead with it because it never annoyed me as much.
Ahh well.. the sound is good though.. but you're right - it does depend on what album and how it was sampled.
Just curious, how did you mount?


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

Uriah I've modified the SIK such that I extended the audio output connection and then heat shrunk the two wires into a common sheath. Looks OK but I would prefer a single connection ALA the Belkin. If I had a Belkin and it could be disassembled without destroying it I'm sure I could bypass the gain stage. Its probably a cheap opamp with a pot in the feedback loop as a gain control. Anybody want to send me one and I'll give a go. I'm currently using the same setup that has the Akron light-plug stalk with a mini-cradle. I like the idea of a stash-away install. I should have an Ipod-mini this weekend to try as well. BTW the ground-loop-isolator is just a couple of audio frequency transformers that DC isolate the audio. I think the shack sells the xformers for those who really want save a few $$. I had a few laying around so I rolled my own. A must have for any car installs.


_Modified by doug goldberg at 1:33 AM 2-18-2004_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (doug goldberg)*

Have you guys ever tried this? Like the Belkin, it has a line out next to the dock connector. It's black so it would blend in a bit easier. The only downside is that it's a bit overpriced, but I really, really, really dislike the Belkin design....








http://www.monstercable.com/pr...=2132


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (mml7)*

I wouldn't buy a cable clamp form Noel Lee. Monster has NEVER made a good value product, ever. My guess is that its the cheapest adapter possible. At least the Belkin is reasonably strudy.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (doug goldberg)*

Wow.. Doug.. Im surprised by such a rip into Monster's products. Although always on the uber-pricy side, they've offered some high quality stuff. I'll look into that Monster to replace the Belkin. If its not too much $'s I might just pull the trigger.
As for the bypass of the amp on the Belkin. My main concern is to futz something up and have it fry the iPod. Heard some stories about exactly that scenario taking place. I dont mind killing a $30 Belkin, but cant really afford to fry my $500 iPod.
If I go the monster way, the Belkin's yours to futz with








As for the stashaway, I have the ProClip center mount. I can take the iPod out VERY easily as needed (and I do when I park in undesirable locations). The mount itself isnt even permanently fixed as I didnt use the sticky tape that comes with it (wasnt sure I'd keep it).
I still have a left hand side PanaVise mount that Jon @ Panavise proto-typed for me. Im an ******* and didnt get around to testing it out.
Since I installed the Sub (or should I say watched Chris do it and made him coffee in the meanwhile) I havent really spent any time on the car.
Uri


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

Sorry to dish on Monster but I've had some dealings with Noel (he is the founder) and his crew. At CES in Jan they announced they wanted to Monsterize the world, go into consumer electronics and open Monster stores. Good luck. Anyway I can't reccomend their stuff. Don't worry about the Ipod with modding the Belkin. Its just becomes a pass-thru much light the std dock port. That is how the SIK is connected. The Ipod line out was not intended to be amplified, it becomes too easy to overdrive a headunit. Now if you want to drive headphones with the Belkin I guess you could but that's why the Ipod has dircet headphone jack. I'm not sure I get the point of more gain in the Belkin adapter


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (doug goldberg)*

The funny thing though, is that even with the Belkin's gain, the volume output is still kind of low.
I have to crank the Belkin to next to full (full causes too much noise) and then have my head unit's volume on 3/4's or so to crank something decent.
I'll look into the Monster one but as I remember, its a serious ***** to run the cable through. Last time that was the most diff. part of the installation.


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

I got an iPod for VDay and have a Blitzsafe on order to connect in. I am looking at options to wire from there to the iPod, including the MC and the Belkin above. 
My questions is whether its better to use the headphone or dock out? I was thinking of going battery only and a mini plug to splitter to Blitz...but if the dock out provides better quality then I will go the other route.


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*

ChuckE use the docking port if you can. The audio quality is superior to the heaphone out. Regarding the Monster I don't thinks its compatible with a 3G or mini Ipod. I think its designed for the 1G/2G series.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (doug goldberg)*

Doug, 
That one does work with the 3G iPods. 
Neither the 1st nor 2nd generation iPods had a dock connector. Monster used to (still?) make a different cable for those as shown below.








For the most part, I agree with you about Monster products, but give credit where its due. They have done a masterful job of brainwashing the masses into thinking that they make great products. Even some speaker companies (Wharfedale) have incorporated 'internally wired with Monster XP' into their sales pitch...
mike


----------



## iland (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (mml7)*

Mike,
This cord has 2 versions - dock (3rd gen) and firewire (1st+2nd gen). the dock version cost about 50$ while the older version is about 30$.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (iland)*

Is this just a power supply or does it also have a audio output plug in the head like the Belkin?


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Is this just a power supply or does it also have a audio output plug in the head like the Belkin?

The old Gen iPods (firewire based) dont send line out through the Firewire connector. The device attaching to it would have to be VERY smart to be able to detect lineout. This $30 dongle wont do it.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (doug goldberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doug goldberg* »_Regarding the Monster I don't thinks its compatible with a 3G or mini Ipod. I think its designed for the 1G/2G series.

Dewd.. look at the picture above your post.. its for the new ones.
Spock's post shows the one for the older iPods.


----------



## onoffroad (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Hardwire Apple Ipod Install for Non-Nav - Blitzsafe, Belkin, Arkon, Radio Shack (tinlv)*

So has anyone figured out how to use the iPod instead of the Phatbox incl having control of the changing via the non-nav head unit.
That would be cool to say the least.
Martin


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Hardwire Apple Ipod Install for Non-Nav - Blitzsafe, Belkin, Arkon, Radio Shack (onoffroad)*

Dension makes a product (http://icelink.densionusa.com/ ) that connects to the CD changer port and allows for this. However, since the only thing the steering wheel controls allow one to do is adjust the volume and change tracks, I can't see how this is worth $199.


----------



## sriggins (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Hardwire Apple Ipod Install for Non-Nav - Blitzsafe, Belkin, Arkon, Radio Shack (tinlv)*

I just replaced my Belkin with the Monster, MUCH better sounding and no hiss or engine whine.
It does not pause the iPod when it loses power.
The Monster's dock connector is thicker than the Belkins, so if you have a custom mount like me, you will need to widen it.


----------

